# Changement image de profile impossible



## stelephan (15 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

Je suis sous OSX Lion sur un MBR et souhaite simplement changer mon image de profil avec une image perso. Dans Préférences système - Utilisateurs et groupe, j'arrive à sélectionner la nouvelle image pour mon profil mais après quelques reboot, c'est toujours l'image par défaut qui revient (la fleur de tournesol). C'est assez... ennuyeux ! Une idée afin que ce changement soit permanent ?

merci à vous


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Janvier 2012)

le mieux c'est de le faire depuis le carnet d'adresses  tu vas sur ta fiche perso et là tu y mets ton image


----------



## stelephan (15 Janvier 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> le mieux c'est de le faire depuis le carnet d'adresses  tu vas sur ta fiche perso et là tu y mets ton image


Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai déjà tenté cette manip mais le résutat est identique. L'image n'est pas conservée... une autre idée ?


----------



## scherel (15 Janvier 2012)

J'ai rencontre ce problème aussi sous Lion quand il y avait une synchronisation avec icloud. Il faut alors changer l'image sur le site web: https://www.icloud.com/

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider.


----------



## stelephan (15 Janvier 2012)

scherel a dit:


> J'ai rencontre ce problème aussi sous Lion quand il y avait une synchronisation avec icloud. Il faut alors changer l'image sur le site web: https://www.icloud.com/
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider.


Merci, toute nouvelle piste est à explorer. Effectivement, l'image de profil par défaut sur iCloud est bien la fleur de tournesol... je fais la modif et ferais un retour pour savoir si cette modif est pérenne. Merci l'ami


----------



## stelephan (16 Janvier 2012)

stelephan a dit:


> Merci, toute nouvelle piste est à explorer. Effectivement, l'image de profil par défaut sur iCloud est bien la fleur de tournesol... je fais la modif et ferais un retour pour savoir si cette modif est pérenne. Merci l'ami





scherel a dit:


> J'ai rencontre ce problème aussi sous Lion quand il y avait une synchronisation avec icloud. Il faut alors changer l'image sur le site web: https://www.icloud.com/
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider.



Après de nombreux reboot, je crois que la solution proposée par scherel est la bonne. Après de multiples reboots, l'image de profil reste bien celle que j'ai sélectionné. Merci scherel !!


----------



## scherel (21 Janvier 2012)

No problemo.


----------



## Salutt (25 Juillet 2021)

Comme dit précédemment dans cette discussion, il est aussi impossible pour moi de changer mon image de profil. Je n'arrive ni à la changer dans les Préférences Système, ni à les changer dans Contacts, ni à la changer dans iCloud.com. Aurez-vous une solution pour que je change ma photo ? J'ai aussi essayé sur iCloud.com avec mon iPad, mais ça ne marche pas mieux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2021)

L'usage veut que l'on se présente d'abord avant d'exposer son problème !
Un simple "bonjour" et "merci d'avance" serait un plus pour obtenir une réponse rapide...


----------

